#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Reservoir >  >  >  Equations of State And PVT Analysis

## m_abd_elkhalik

*Equations of State And PVT Analysis*



*Tarek Ahmed , "Equations of State And PVT Analysis"*

Gulf Publishing Company | 2007 | ISBN: 1933762039 | 570 pages | PDF | 10,9 MB

This title covers a wide range of topics related to the Pressure Volume Temperature (PVT) behavior of complex hydrocarbon systems and documents the ability of Equations of State (EOS) in modeling their behavior. The main objective of this book is to provide the practicing engineer and engineering student with tools needed to solve problems that require a description of the PVT of hydrocarbon systems from their compositions. Because of the dramatic evolution in computational capabilities, petroleum engineers can now study such phenomena as the development of miscibility during gas injection, compositional gradient as a function of depth and the behavior near critical hydrocarbon systems with more sophisticated EOS models

*Links*



1) **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
2) **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
3) **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Equations of State And PVT Analysis

----------


## Elmutardi

Thanks alot Man

----------


## zeliustitan

thx man

----------


## jucamaesre

please, copy the book Equations of State And PVT Analysis.

e-mail: jucamart1@gmail.com

Thanks, sincerely

Martin

----------


## Shakespear

Juca, try shearching on 4shared.com.

Here is a RARE find of material regarding PVT Tuning.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Shakespear

The link I gave above has VERY VERY good material. The PVT course is excellent and the ECLIPSE material is updated course material !!!

Get it while it is still there  :Wink: 

Also look here for good presentation on PVT analysis and the EOS.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## alouche

Hi Shakespear!!!
Thank you very much U done greqt job!!!
"GOD bless You".

Reagards,

----------


## coyee

thanks shakespear, very good material of fluid modeling

regards,
coyee

----------


## tiger842002

thanks shakespear your papers are very useful

----------


## Shakespear

I have been listening to this course and must say it is the best I have heard/seen. Whitson is an excellent instructor. The level of knowledge that he conveys to the student is high. Take advantage friends.

To slow down the video use 2xAV Control. It will allow you to better understand what at normal speed may not be clear to you.  :Smile: 

Even better, as it is free, look here for slowing down the video speed

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Also look here

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Shakespear

Two good papers

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]   :Smile:

----------


## teppi

Thanks for your contribution, Shakespear.
Do you have tranning data of course " Ecipse advanced field management course"? I need to practice this tutorial.

----------


## Shakespear

I only have what was on 4shared.com. It would be good to have the data sets but looks like we are out of luck here. 



For the PVT course it would also help a lot to have the data sets but again, will need to work with what we have. Just the course material.

Sorry :-(See More: Equations of State And PVT Analysis

----------


## Shakespear

This program is used in the PVT course

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Shakespear

More detailed information from Dr. Whitson's courses in Norway

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Enjoy  :Smile: 

Found this to be a good summary

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Shakespear

Sorry for posting post after post  :Smile: 

Anyone new to EOS will benefit from looking at this thesis

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

As well as those who do not do much of it.

----------


## Shakespear

I look at the video lectures up to Thursday. There is still Friday lecture.

It is good up to now and you will learn something. However the "meat and potatoes" of this course is the afternoon work at the computer which is not on these videos. So you do not learn HOW to do the work and how to deal with problems. Fair enough.

The best part so far was on Thursday video 3. There he talks for 40 minutes about doing regression. Bad news is that he did not turn on the mike. THERE IS NO SOUND !!!! Bad luck or on purpose, I do not know.

The part on Compositional Gradients is worth listening to and is on the Thur. video 3. Here you will learn how much Oil in Place you could be loosing by NOT considering compositional gradients.

----------


## Shakespear

I finished looking at the Friday video of the Whitson Course. Bad news again.

Friday 1, is a repeat of what is on Thur. 3.

Friday 2, when he gets to the good stuff discussing Black Oil Model errors the video cuts off and returns to beginning. It does not pickup on video 3.  :Frown: 

Friday 3, here he is looking at lumping but gets lost in some error thus spends a lot of time looking for it. So, less time to convey information. Bad luck for us. He then shows how a simulation is set up and what he check. This is good.

Lets be Happy, as we have this for FREE and YOU WILL learn some good things in here !!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Shakespear

Some may find the following file very interesting if they use PVTi and E300.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## dev_r

> I have been listening to this course and must say it is the best I have heard/seen. Whitson is an excellent instructor. The level of knowledge that he conveys to the student is high. Take advantage friends.
> 
> To slow down the video use 2xAV Control. It will allow you to better understand what at normal speed may not be clear to you. 
> 
> Even better, as it is free, look here for slowing down the video speed
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> ...



Hello,

Any chances to get course handouts & support materials he talks about at the beginning of the session?

Thx,

Dev_r

----------


## LOST

there is a PVT analysis of an oil reservoir that i want to use for EOS regression.
when i split puls fraction into three seudo components the calculated saturation pressure 
will be 1622 psi while the observed saturation pressure is 1618 psia.
there are some questions:
how could i know that this is a good splitting?
can i use phase diagram of new mixture(with 3 pseudoComponents) as a valid reference for regression?
or I should compare phase diagram of new mixture with phase diagram of mixture before splitting?

what is more acurate?
phase diagram of mixture before splitting with 1450 psi calculated saturation pressure OR
phase diagram of mixture after splitting with 1622 psi calculated saturation pressure?

thank you

----------


## dev_r

> The link I gave above has VERY VERY good material. The PVT course is excellent and the ECLIPSE material is updated course material !!!
> 
> Get it while it is still there 
> 
> Also look here for good presentation on PVT analysis and the EOS.
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> ...



Hello Shakespear,

Can you post this material again?

Thx.

Dev_r

----------


## Shakespear

Go to Post #5 and the link is still there. :-)

The sad part is that we do not have their data sets or work problems. Also toward the end I think not all of the lecture sessionis in final day video files. 

However you WILL learn something IF you carefully go through the lectures.

----------


## mpat

thank you !

----------


## edlhy

Shakespear



Do you happen to keep copy of Whitson's video files? I found the rest but the links are not working for two files: 'PERA WHITSON Advanced PVT EOS Tuning Course Wednesday-2.wmv' and 'PERA WHITSON Advanced PVT EOS Tuning Course Wednesday-3.wmv' files. If you keep a copy, would you mind uploading them? Thanks.See More: Equations of State And PVT Analysis

----------


## edlhy

(deleted double post)

----------


## Shakespear

Drop this into GOOGLE search,
"'PERA WHITSON Advanced PVT EOS Tuning Course"

----------


## edlhy

> Drop this into GOOGLE search,
> "'PERA WHITSON Advanced PVT EOS Tuning Course"



I previously searched and all sources pointed to 4shared. It was when I tried to download the said files that I found the links to be no longer referenced to the wmv files. Hence I posted here to see if anyone here has kept a copy who is willing to upload. Thank again.

----------


## Shakespear

> I previously searched and all sources pointed to 4shared. It was when I tried to download the said files that I found the links to be no longer referenced to the wmv files. Hence I posted here to see if anyone here has kept a copy who is willing to upload. Thank again.



Yes, I see the problem. However I looked on my PC and I do not have those files any more. Not sure what the heck I did but it seems I deleted them which is a shame because that course is good. You will need to listen to it at least 3 times and take good notes because it is not all straight forward and takes time to sink in.

Try the person that uploaded the files, aibasov@gmail.com

----------


## Shakespear

I found the files and will upload and let you know where to find them.

Here it is

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## oxygen21

I do appreciate your help. Thanks a lot.

----------


## Nesthor

Muchas gracias! Lo estoy descargando!

----------


## atifhalfa

thanks alot

----------


## synthesis123

find it here
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## amitkannojia

none of the link is working currently, however thanks for showing good gesture

----------

